# MK5 air ride build thread, no trees were hurt in the making



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

I have been planning on making a build thread for some time now but i have been busy, and lazy  So i figured i would give the rundown on how we did my airride install in my car. It took us a long time but i think it turned out awesome, we did all the install at our shop RNDcustoms. So onto the pictures

Start off with a stock looking vehicle









Stock trunk









This is where the magic will happen









Just need to put these parts in, should be a easy install :suspicious:









Everything stripped









It took a while but we finally came up with something that would work









Time to start making pieces, here is Dean cutting out the base with our cnc plasma table









Base installed and legs tacked in place









Top plate tacked to legs









Mark super jacked on welding parts for me 









Mark doing what he does best









All welded together









Marks sexy welds









All the studs and nuts were welded on for all the parts to be mounted to









The legs were opened up at the bottom for the wires to run through so they can't be seen









The old legs were cut off and new legs were made and moved for the tank to sit exactly where we wanted it









All ready for powder









Base back from powder (for quicker service time)









Tank back from powder









Dean helping with wiring, Mark taking picture of Dean, Me taking picture of Mark and Dean 









Compressors and solenoid mounted and wired









Trim ring all cut out and ready to be sent out for powder









Trim ring, tank, accuair manifold and e-level ecu mounted









Side view, you can see the pressure switch hole is hidden under the trim ring. Just barely fits 









All wired and ready to be installed. All wired are as hidden as possible, they all run through the legs of the base









Top view, chrome bolts installed on trim ring. All wires go through the top plate then under and down the base legs









Trunk was then painted and the bulkhead unions installed









Time to actually install the bags 









Fittings galore









And of course a frame notch is what the doctor ordered, Mark again with his welding skills









All welded up, pre-paint









Finished product









Still retains most of the factory foam









So that when you open the hatch it still looks like this









All up









All down









3 wheelin









And of course the cell phone shot









So thats it. I never got around to taking pictures of the e-level sensors or the remote reciever, i will get around to it one day . The car is just about to come off the road for the winter and will either get more goodies or sold, who knows :stupid:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Good job!

Really like the trunk.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW! well done man! that shop looks awesome:thumbup:


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks guys

My buddy jonny sundell just made this video of my car, thought i would share it


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

looks great! 
that shop looks awesome and that black JK is huge!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

forgot how good that song is


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty awesome work going on here:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, put together. I had one qustion about the metal resinating the noise, I got my answer at the end of the video. At least you have 2 400's on a small tank., That hlp keep the noise to a minimum.

Excellent work, us Canadain's do nice installs :laugh:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I think you should give me your toolbox, kthanks. But love the install, looks awesome


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

NDubber said:


> forgot how good that song is


Exactly what i was thinking. It fit the video so perfectly.


Gawker, you had a surf green mk3 back in the day right? It was one of the first cars i saw when i joined vortex.. Still one of my favorites to this day.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

im sure you could sell a lot of those trunk plates if you put a couple more together


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

very nice fab work! it's almost a shame that it's all hidden beneath the stock floor!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

This is bad ass, very impressed!


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

DEZL_DUB said:


> looks great!
> that shop looks awesome and that black JK is huge!


It sure is, 14" of travel, 42" tires on 22" beadlocks, hemi swap, dynatrak axles. Its crazy



[email protected] said:


> Well, put together. I had one qustion about the metal resinating the noise, I got my answer at the end of the video. At least you have 2 400's on a small tank., That hlp keep the noise to a minimum.
> 
> Excellent work, us Canadain's do nice installs :laugh:


Kevin, It is a little noisey but i did put the metal base on rubber before it was bolted down. That sound clip was with the trunk open, its not too bad with everything closed up



SuperBacon said:


> I think you should give me your toolbox, kthanks. But love the install, looks awesome


Sure, bring $13,000 and its yours 



reynolds9000 said:


> Exactly what i was thinking. It fit the video so perfectly.
> 
> 
> Gawker, you had a surf green mk3 back in the day right? It was one of the first cars i saw when i joined vortex.. Still one of my favorites to this day.


Yes thats me, the surf green gti with 16x9 brock b2's and kamei flares. I miss that car



a2lowvw said:


> im sure you could sell a lot of those trunk plates if you put a couple more together


We have actually thought of that, we have the whole thing built in CAD so it would be easy to make more



iamraymond said:


> very nice fab work! it's almost a shame that it's all hidden beneath the stock floor!


I know its kinda a shame but i wanted to keep the car practical and i still need to use the trunk


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow that is such a clean install. It makes me want to keep the mkv and do air.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

thats one sexy clean install. i wish i could fit my tank down there


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

no I meant for free haha


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

seriously awesome install. i love every bit of it.

ps, buy your buddy running the plasma table some safety glasses


----------



## steeLh (Sep 1, 2010)

Your car looks damn good, love the video you made showing it off.

And your trunk setup is fkn awesome, good stuff man! :thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

wow really love your attention to detail with the install. really wish we had a plasma table at work.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Trunk setup is awsome.
Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks guys 

p.s. i can't buy him safety glasses, spend all my money on air ride


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome work man, love the metalwork you chose..


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

wow that is an amazing setup, ridiculously clean man :beer:

at the end of the video when the compressors are running made me cringe haha, i need another compressor and figure out a way to quiet my trunk, i cant stand the noise


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Super clean! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Great build :thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

damn, that looks really nice man


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome install and an awesome video to finish it off. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

vr6vdub97 said:


> wow that is an amazing setup, ridiculously clean man :beer:
> 
> at the end of the video when the compressors are running made me cringe haha, i need another compressor and figure out a way to quiet my trunk, i cant stand the noise


Like i was saying, that sound clip is with the trunk open. It's not that loud with the trunk closed


----------

